
Van Eck Phreaking - lakeeffect
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking
======
wycx
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon)

...and the entertaining tangent story involving Van Eck Phreaking and vintage
furniture.

~~~
ablation
"Entertaining" isn't a word I'd use to describe that overlong digression in an
otherwise entertaining novel. I love Stephenson, but he sure could use a stern
editor at times.

~~~
craigjb
It certainly wasn't the only digression either. I think you sign up for this
when you pick up a Stephenson book. It's part of his intellectual style.

~~~
MrMember
The Diamond Age is like 75% digression.

------
tomstuart
Markus Kuhn’s work on “optical eavesdropping” — reconstructing a CRT image
from reflected visible light — is really interesting:
[https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ieee02-optical.pdf](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ieee02-optical.pdf)

~~~
pdkl95
A related idea:

[http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/dual_photography/](http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/dual_photography/)

(with video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_tpq5ejFQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_tpq5ejFQ)
)

------
deutronium
This SDR implementation looked really interesting for sniffing monitor output
-
[https://github.com/martinmarinov/TempestSDR](https://github.com/martinmarinov/TempestSDR)

Alas I don't have a suitable SDR to try it with.

~~~
Luc
Holy crap, it works for distances up to 120m using a custom built antenna.
[https://youtu.be/8HV70b-DpE0?t=23m46s](https://youtu.be/8HV70b-DpE0?t=23m46s)

Though $50 will get you enough of an antenna, amp and SDR to get started...

------
lwf
If you want to play around with Van Eck Phreaking, try
[https://packages.debian.org/sid/tempest-for-
eliza](https://packages.debian.org/sid/tempest-for-eliza) , which lets you
listen to MIDI-like music via AM radio from your computer monitor.

------
hendekagon
Unrelated, but at the bottom of
[http://celeriac.net/sx/public/](http://celeriac.net/sx/public/) is a
sonification of Van Eck's sequence

